# Beretta storm carbine



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

What do you guys think of them? Anyone own one? I was at a gun shop and really liked to look and feel! I want one but I am not sure what I would use it for. Thus my dilemma


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maybe a camping gun? :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not a huge rifle person, but I rented one and shot it - it is a nice gun. I would definetly put a scope on it - I don't care for the little peep sight too much. But, I would like one eventually. I wish they were cheaper.


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have one in 9mm and love it, it's reliable, both fun and cheap to shoot and very accurate for what it is.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Get it just for the fun of it. Pistol caliber carbines can be great fun to shoot, and you get the added joy of them using the same mags as your pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish it wasn't QUITE so expensive. $100 less, and I would probably already have one


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Buy a 9mm Hi-Point Carbine and get this ATI stock. This new stock may be the reason I end up buying a hipoint.

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I saw that in a magazine.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Whittey said:


> http://www.atigunstocks.com/images/hipoint/HIP9000-LG.jpg[/img:]
> Buy a 9mm Hi-Point Carbine and get this ATI stock. This new stock may be the reason I end up buying a hipoint.
> 
> -=Whittey=-[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Well, the ATI stock doesn't look too bad. After the price of the gun, shipping, handling, tax, 4 extra magazines, the stock and the compensator, it came to about $310. Now to get a dot for it and i'll be golden.

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's not too bad. I have a friend in another state who has 1 of those (w/ the regular stock), and he says it shoots great.


----------



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have the CX4 Storm in .40 and I love it! And while we're talking about pistol caliber carbines, I also have the Hi-Point 995 (9mm) and the 4095 (.40). I did a head-to-head contest with all three of the .40 carbines and while the Beretta did win, it was only slightly better than the much less expensive Hi-Point. I liked my 40 cal. Hi-Point so much, I bought the 9mm version. But, I did buy it with plans to add the ATI stock. The Hi-Points are certainly ugly, but as an owner of 4 HP's, I can vouch for their accuracy and reliability. The CX4 Storm is a fine weapon with good looks as well. And it is lots of fun to accessorize! It makes a good range gun as well as a very competent HD weapon.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

THe HP's do shoot well. I have only shot the 9mm version. You should post a something for your contest in the range report section if you have not already!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I can see the added appeal of the Cx4 Storm in that you can accessorize and customize it, just like the AR-15s. I've been thinking about getting an AR-15 before the end of this year just for plinking at the range, but now the Cx4 Storm might do it for me. A few bills cheaper and ammo will be cheaper too.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The High Point looks like it broke it's little back! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 But the Storm looks pretty good. The HP with the other stock looks pretty decent. Sigh..........I guess they don't make a 10mm, do they?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> The High Point looks like it broke it's little back! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 But the Storm looks pretty good. The HP with the other stock looks pretty decent. Sigh..........I guess they don't make a 10mm, do they?


The Beretta comes in 40, that's 10mm.:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, .40 Short & Weak


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I looked at a CX4 in .45 the other day. I'm real tempted but havn't done it yet. I thought the price was ok at $595 with the tactical kit. What have you seen them for in your area.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What is included in the "tactical" kit.

They are $599 here bare. Although, gun show prices are a bit better.

I figured after sales taxes, and all the rails that much be purchased seperately and a scope and front grip and a strap, I may end up spending damn near $800. Thats why I haven't gotten 1.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What is included in the "tactical" kit.
> 
> They are $599 here bare. Although, gun show prices are a bit better.
> 
> I figured after sales taxes, and all the rails that much be purchased seperately and a scope and front grip and a strap, I may end up spending damn near $800. Thats why I haven't gotten 1.


I've seen them for just under $500 at gun shows. I agree with you. By the time I'm done tricking it out, I would've spent nearly $1000. But that's part of the appeal to me. Like buying a car and fixing it up. You get to enjoy every mod that you put on it instead of getting one all modded out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, being that I am not really a rifle person, I don'tw anna spend that much - granted, I have on a handgun.

It I could get it for $500 w/ the rails, I would.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The 9mm one appeals to me because I can plink around with cheap WWB and switch between that and my XD9.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's what I wanna get too - maybe one day - I have a couple other handguns ahead of it on my wish list...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Speaking of which, why don't we have a thread on what are the next 5 guns you're gonna buy?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Speaking of which, why don't we have a thread on what are the next 5 guns you're gonna buy?


Hey, go ahead and start it - and I'll be there


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

You're the thread-starter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Am I now? Well, we can start a thread asking for everyone's next 5 gun purchases... I'll let U take the lead on that


----------



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I did it guys! I got the ATI stock for the Hi-Point 995 and it looks great, and shoots great. It handles just as good, but is maybe even a little more comfortable to shoulder. I ordered the rubber butt pad with the ATI stock and it is very comfortable to shoot. I still like the old Planet of the Apes look on my Hi-Point .40 carbine, but the new stock is cool too. And at much less money than the approx. $1200 I have tied up in the CX4 Storm. I got in touch with the maker of the CX4 barrel shrouds, and he is making one for the 995 now for a few dollars less even. Now you can dress up the Hi-Point as well. Here's a link to some pretty cool pics, and an order page:
http://www.nortje.com/Products/995/shrouds.htm
POA & ATI looks...








with a bipod...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pretty kewl. Maybe I'll have to go that route since it's much cheaper...

Despite everyone's comments on Hi Point, I have heard great things about their carbine for years. I think that is the only item they sell that I would even consider buying.


----------

